# SiriusXM Updating...



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

In the past few weeks, EVERYTIME I get in my cars and start the engine, instead of hearing my satellite radio, I see this message for 30-60 seconds. I did see it every month or two before that but just recently, it is really annoying and everytime I start the car. No, this is not a radio issue as it is occuring in two seperate vehicles PLUS our van that recently started forgetting its authorization and I have to call and send the authorization EVERY time I power up the radio, even after getting gas.

Anyone else seeing this? Is this some new annoying anti-fraud attempt? Are they updating the channel list daily? Part of my problem is, the radio in one car is unresponsive until it finishes updating so I cannot adjust the volume or select anything else until it completes, including terrestrial radio.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have seen that message more often lately but not every day. I believe it was in connection to the Christmas channel name changes and previews.
I have not had to call for authorization. After the channels update the last tuned channel starts playing.


----------



## MrWindows (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a 2013 Ford Flex with Sync2 and Sirius. This happens any time there is a change in the channel lineup. It usually happens just after I start the car in the morning, and usually lasts a couple of minutes, while it shows an 'Updating...' progress bar. My annoyance is that when it's done, it doesn't go away unless I switch touchscreen functions, like going to the phone interface and back again. The update has occurred a couple of times in the last week as James mentioned, most likely due to the Holiday channels returning to their regular programming.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

It has been normal for me to see this a couple times a year but it’s been about every day for the last two weeks.


----------

